# spots on baby's face: how to get rid of them?



## claire23

Hello!
My baby has red spots all over the face and some on the forehead, none on the body. Is this normal? When do they go away? (I am breastfeeding) 
xxxx


----------



## nikkip75

just leave them alone, most babies get them and they clear up after a few weeks.

mine have all had them, then the skin goes really dry so i put a touch of baby moisturizer on then it all cleared up :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi,

My LO had them all over when he was younger. Are you using anything in his bath? My doc recommended not to as it might be too much for his skin. We got given a lovely mild cream from docs called aveno and that seemed to clear everything up!
It could also be a heat rash but it is unlikely if it is just over her face and neck. 
Also, do you use non -bio detergent? My son got irritated skin from how I was carrying him and I think it was our washing powder.
Hope it goes away soon!
xx


----------



## harmonybunny

Hey, ther My LO has them too and i asked the health visitor about them on Tuesday because i was stressing out over them. Apparently it's baby acne, it only affects the head, face, ears and neck and it goes away in two to three weeks. She told me just to leave them well alone and not to worry as they will disappear leaving no trace behind :) . Hope this helps xx


----------



## claire23

everhopeful said:


> Are you using anything in his bath? My doc recommended not to as it might be too much for his skin. We got given a lovely mild cream from docs called aveno and that seemed to clear everything up!
> It could also be a heat rash but it is unlikely if it is just over her face and neck.
> Also, do you use non -bio detergent? My son got irritated skin from how I was carrying him and I think it was our washing powder.
> Hope it goes away soon!
> xx

Hello, no, we are washing her in clear water, not using any soap. But she seems to be touching her face all the time, and she wears mittens which I think irritate her skin.


----------



## ellismum

Ellis was the same, most babies get it and it's totally harmless and does clear up in a few weeks. We only used water to clean his face and it was gone within 2 weeks.


----------



## Kiddo

If you're breastfeeding it could just be milk spots from the hormones he's getting from your milk. It's totally normal. My hv suggested E45 cream and it worked a treat. There's no harm in just leaving them though,they'll clear up on their own eventually.


----------



## Chaos

harmonybunny said:


> Hey, ther My LO has them too and i asked the health visitor about them on Tuesday because i was stressing out over them. Apparently it's baby acne, it only affects the head, face, ears and neck and it goes away in two to three weeks. She told me just to leave them well alone and not to worry as they will disappear leaving no trace behind :) . Hope this helps xx

This!

My LO has it too atm, just leave it be and it will clear up on its own.


----------



## bana

(posted a similar answer in the BF forum) Could be a milk rash, which is apparently normal and doesnt hurt, however my lo has just got red spots that have covered his face in the last day, took him to the GP and its baby eczema. If its irritating then def take to GP, will need cream.

Heres a piccy, just to indicate what kind of red spots may resemble eczema, bless him he is in such a wafty mess ive had to cover his hands with mits to stop the scratching.

https://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz155/banapeters/IMG_1797.jpg


----------



## Chaos

bana said:


> (posted a similar answer in the BF forum) Could be a milk rash, which is apparently normal and doesnt hurt, however my lo has just got red spots that have covered his face in the last day, took him to the GP and its baby eczema. If its irritating then def take to GP, will need cream.
> 
> Heres a piccy, just to indicate what kind of red spots may resemble eczema, bless him he is in such a wafty mess ive had to cover his hands with mits to stop the scratching.
> 
> https://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz155/banapeters/IMG_1797.jpg

This is exactly how Autumns are/was, it was all in her hair also and ears. I've just been washing the area nightly with cool water when she has a bath, not putting any soap or lotion on the area and it's started to clear up some now. She's been like it for around 3 weeks. The pediatrician says it generally goes after 4/6 weeks by its self.


----------



## Joyzerelly

harmonybunny said:


> Hey, ther My LO has them too and i asked the health visitor about them on Tuesday because i was stressing out over them. Apparently it's baby acne, it only affects the head, face, ears and neck and it goes away in two to three weeks. She told me just to leave them well alone and not to worry as they will disappear leaving no trace behind :) . Hope this helps xx

I've heard of this, something to do with the mother's hormones still in the babies system for a few weeks. They could be milk spots too, or is that the same thing?


----------



## goddess25

Hi hon, Euan got this about the same age and it lasted about 3 weeks they told me it was baby acne and not to put anything on it, it would heal go away by itself. They said it was due to some hormonal change after being born and it takes awhile.


----------



## claire23

Thank you everyone! I am just going to leave them to clear by themselves. xx


----------

